# Islamists and their Blasphemy laws



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Of'course, they have their "blasphemy" laws that prevent Christians and other faiths from publicly practicing their religion (not only in Pakistan), just try wearing a tiny cross around your neck...yet scream descrimination as soon as they arrive in "Western" countries and instantly demand government funding for Muslim-only schools or protest when a Christian church is getting built in their mostly Muslim neighbourhoods.

Islamic Group Calls for Death of Son of Murdered Pakistani Politician After He Criticized Blasphemy Law - India Real Time - WSJ


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank God we have the First Amendment. That's just crazy.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Why do you think that islamist crazies and lefty fascist crazies are bed mates?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Why do you think that islamist crazies and lefty fascist crazies are bed mates?


Goats?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

No matter what the country, the holiday or the venue, why is no one fighting back?

Yes, gun control is a problem with the Europeans, but for Pete's sake, there are edge weapons, cut-glass ashtrays, chairs, pool cues and scalding coffee everywhere.

Live on your feet or die on your knees.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are tons of guns hidden in Germany in the Hartz mountains in hidden bunkers.

Tons of east block weapons and ammo are still hidden since the fall of the Soviet.

There was enough stored to fight a 10 year war without any resupply, never used.

During Reforger I saw some of those places while on leave.

There was so much ammo, Bonn said it would take 20 years to reduce the ammo into components.

The powder was processed into fertilizer.

Now that stuff was at the depots, almost as much was strategically pre-positioned in hidden bunkers.

Only the local commanders knew where stores were located, the places were not manned.

After reunification they just walked away, secrets with them.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Undoubtedly, you're right. But sometimes when I see the atrocities of these sand people and the wussiness of my fellow Americans, sometimes wonder if the Klan or the Mafia had the right idea.

These ingrates spit on our Constitution, and then use it to defend their "rights."


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I keep on trying to convince my hubby to move back to Siberia :vs_laugh:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

the Islamists have another thing coming if they try to change me , there laws suck , they all need to be shipped back to goat country .


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I wear a crucifix now-a-days, it is on the end of a prayer bead chain, and I do it on purpose. I will wear a cross on me until the day of my death, and I am putting one on my door too.
It is my way of saying KMA, while declaring my Christianity; I view it as multi-tasking. I carry a home-made stick with me everywhere that I go to now, in case I need to make my case, in a more emphatic way.:spank: 

I won't be backed down, and I won't shut up, and I won't hide my candle under a a basket either. Mohammed and his devils can go to Hell, I have had it with them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> I wear a crucifix now-a-days, it is on the end of a prayer bead chain, and I do it on purpose. I will wear a cross on me until the day of my death, and I am putting one on my door too.
> It is my way of saying KMA, while declaring my Christianity; I view it as multi-tasking. I carry a home-made stick with me everywhere that I go to now, in case I need to make my case, in a more emphatic way.:spank:
> 
> I won't be backed down, and I won't shut up, and I won't hide my candle under a a basket either. Mohammed and his devils can go to Hell, I have had it with them.


Really anger the Muzzies; place a mezuzah on your front door and gate.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Really anger the Muzzies; place a mezuzah on your front door and gate.


*Do you mean one of these?*
View attachment 34490

*I will start wearing a Star Of David ASAP, I need to look for one though. But, I can always copy one off and put it on my notebook cover. I usually have a Special Forces "De Oppresso Liber" picture on my notebook, but I can change.*:glasses:
View attachment 34498

*I am reading The Diary Of Anne Frank right now, it was one of my New Years Resolutions. I love the Jews and Israel, I am just like them.
I guess you could call me unabashed and un-fearful.*


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

While on our way home last night after crossing into Canada, we saw a muslim family of 2 men and 5 women, which included teen girls, all of the women wore black bandana-like covers over their faces in addition to head covering. My 9 year-old asked why their faces are covered and my 11 year-old daughter said: "their men force them to", I can tell they heard us.

I didn't expect her to say this, we haven't discussed Islamic dress yet.
In Eastern Orthodox Churches, all women cover our hair upon entering the church and all men must uncover their heads, so we have certain rules as well. 
I have to figure out how to formulate the inevitable discussion we must have regarding the differences :vs_laugh:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

TG said:


> Of'course, they have their "blasphemy" laws that prevent Christians and other faiths from publicly practicing their religion (not only in Pakistan), just try wearing a tiny cross around your neck...yet scream descrimination as soon as they arrive in "Western" countries and instantly demand government funding for Muslim-only schools or protest when a Christian church is getting built in their mostly Muslim neighbourhoods.
> 
> Islamic Group Calls for Death of Son of Murdered Pakistani Politician After He Criticized Blasphemy Law - India Real Time - WSJ


sounds like a religion not compatable with the US Constitution.


----------

